# Gibson ES-235 ...was new in 2019



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Gibson ES-235 GLOSS

Available in 4 finishes.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Sweet. Better at $1600 however. I prefer the Godin Premier if under $2000. Sometimes they are overpriced as well.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

can anyone tell if thats a "les paul" size body like the es 339?
G.

thanks to a post below, I was able to answer my own question.
The pic makes the size of the es 235 obvious.
Certainly for me that a big deal breaker.
G.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I can't find bout sizes and the Gibson site says unable to ship internationally due to CITES. 

Be nice to see one. With the semi LP and 339 out this guitar would be pointless at those sizes unless it's another corner-cutting attempt by Gibson to raise the bottom line. Be nice to see one, I am in the market for a small semi. The last time I A/B'd Gibson and Godin in a shop, Gibson lost by a slim margin. Godin was was better at less money. Figure in re-sale value though, and I can certainly see why someone would favour this brand.

I like that dark burst...


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

About 8 posts down a guy has a Satin finish one on another forum.



> As far as size goes, it's way closer to an LP than a 135/137.


So, anyone ELSE spankin' for an ES-235?

I like!


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

@greco Hasn't Sherwood already had one of these for a little while? They look nice!



GTmaker said:


> can anyone tell if thats a "les paul" size body like the es 339?


If it's the one I'm thinking of, it's kind of in-between a 335 and 339 size.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

nice guitar, but why is everything burstbucker these days? the 57 classic is a way better pick up, especially for this guitar. it's not like they cost more to make.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

That reminds me alot of a Howard Roberts Fusion, sans the cool trapeze.










A decade ago, I walked away from a used one of these for $1500 (it was black and not burst). I kicked my ass for a while over that one.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Neat... I love this finish...


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Hamstrung said:


> Neat... I love this finish...


Yup. '34 burst.
That's the one.

Had my eye on that one for a while, the 2019 model is $2199 at L&M.

Gibson - 2019 ES-235 Gloss Ltd in 34 Burst

My understanding is that the '34 burst finish is a take on the acoustic blues guitars from the 30s...when painted black the strumming hand position would wear away some of the black paint exposing the wood underneath in that one spot (near the bridge and soundhole on the old blues acoustics).


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

troyhead said:


> @greco Hasn't Sherwood already had one of these for a little while? They look nice!
> If it's the one I'm thinking of, it's kind of in-between a 335 and 339 size.


That is embarrassing! Worse yet, I played it a few times.
Your estimate/comparison of the size seems accurate...if anyone wants to trust my amazing memory...LOL


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> That reminds me alot of a Howard Roberts Fusion, sans the cool trapeze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like this one? sad


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yep, just like that one.

............and I didn't think I needed another guitar. What a silly bunny!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> can anyone tell if thats a "les paul" size body like the es 339?
> G.
> 
> thanks to a post above, I was able to answer my own question.
> ...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Just another nice semi-hollow. Not a whole lot of anything new that has not been available before. The "Instant Classic" marketing theme is pure Gibson.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Just another nice semi-hollow. Not a whole lot of anything new that has not been available before. The "Instant Classic" marketing theme is pure Gibson.


it ain’t no Alvarez, that’s for sure


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Is it different from the ES-125? As near as I can tell from pics, it's basically an ES-125 with humbuckers instead of P90s. Or if you want to give it a quarter twist, a George Thorogood White Fang with a burst finish and HBs. And that's not a bad thing. I used to have a late '50s Epiphone Windsor, which was the same body as an ES-125. However, where the 125 and Windsor did not have any center-block, this one does.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Is it different from the ES-125? As near as I can tell from pics, it's basically an ES-125 with humbuckers instead of P90s. Or if you want to give it a quarter twist, a George Thorogood White Fang with a burst finish and HBs. And that's not a bad thing. I used to have a late '50s Epiphone Windsor, which was the same body as an ES-125. However, where the 125 and Windsor did not have any center-block, this one does.


body size, the es 235 looks very much like the es 339 which are the physical size of a Les Paul.
The es 125 is the size of a es 137 and are totally different ( much bigger bodies) then the above mentioned models.
G.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

@GTmaker even though it’s much smaller than an ES-335, the ES-339 is ~1 1/4” wider than a Les Paul. In my long search for a semi-hollow both an ES-339 and a CS-356 darkened my door, but even that reduced body size was still too bulky for a lifelong Strat player (the Mickey Mouse ears also hurt high fret access). FWIW I eventually settled on an ES-Les Paul with a 50s neck.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> @GTmaker even though it’s much smaller than an ES-335, the ES-339 is ~1 1/4” wider than a Les Paul. In my long search for a semi-hollow both an ES-339 and a CS-356 darkened my door, but even that reduced body size was still too bulky for a lifelong Strat player (the Mickey Mouse ears also hurt high fret access). FWIW I eventually settled on an ES-Les Paul with a 50s neck.


I totally understand your point. 
I was only looking at body size NOT thickness...
G.


BY the way....the middle guitar in the pic I posted is the es 235...


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

GTmaker said:


> I totally understand your point.
> I was only looking at body size NOT thickness...
> G.
> 
> ...


I was referring to the width of the lower bout, not the thickness of the body. The ES-235 looks closer in size to a Les Paul than an ES-339 does.

How do you like the 235?


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> I was referring to the width of the lower bout, not the thickness of the body. The ES-235 looks closer in size to a Les Paul than an ES-339 does.
> 
> How do you like the 235?


I have had a very particular dislike of the es 339 and I have tried a few in stores with the same results.
I find the body size does not match the neck. ( body too small / neck to large).
JUst a very uncomfortable guitar that does not match my tastes.
SO....now I find that the es 235 has the same body type as the es 339.

YES ...the es235 looks great in a pic BUT I am willing to go out on a limb and say that the first time I pick one up in a store, I will have the same reaction as I did to the es 339.
You could say that I should wait to try it our first and I guess you would be right.
The body size issue for me is one that I cant see overcoming. 

G.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I spent 30 mins playing one through an acoustic amp at the local L and M. It was quite gorgeous. For the money I would probably prefer a Montreal Premier although that's purely a neck profile thing for me.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> *You could say that I should wait to try it our first *...and I guess you would be right.


You should wait to try it out first.

(...since there is one in stock at Sherwood Music)


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

vadsy said:


> like this one? sad


@vadsy that appears to lack both a ridiculously coloured burst finish and robot tuners. You should just send it to me for safe keeping while you seek out a Firebird X...


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

greco said:


> You should wait to try it out first.
> 
> (...since there is one in stock at Sherwood Music)


sounds like a good idea.
G.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jimmythegeek said:


> @vadsy that appears to lack both a ridiculously coloured burst finish and robot tuners. You should just send it to me for safe keeping while you seek out a Firebird X...


too late, I took the same offer from someone else just last week


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

vadsy said:


> too late, I took the same offer from someone else just last week


Damn. You wouldn't be interested in trading the amp for some swap adjacent land that's been in my family for years would you?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jimmythegeek said:


> Damn. You wouldn't be interested in trading the amp for some swap adjacent land that's been in my family for years would you?


I'm listening....,


----------

